# Why????



## medgirl (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi all, was just wondering why do people move from their home countries?
Why choose Spain?
What do they want from their new life??

Have most people holidayed alot in Spain before they decide to make the move?
and lastly Any regrets??


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We left the UK because we disliked what we saw as the growing coarseness and dumbing-down of society. Another reason was simply for a change of scenery. We had a place in Canada, in a small town in the Ottawa Valley, but decided it was a tad too tranquil for us.
So we moved to Prague.
Then after three years we moved to Spain, partly because my OH is vegetarian and it's hard to get quality produce of any kind there, let alone veggie food, partly for the weather -five months of snow is great the first winter, then the novelty wears off - partly because we wanted a change.
We'll probably stay here now as we've got stuck into our local community, made loads of friends,but we did think of moving to semi-rural France and since we own no property, anything is possible...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Good question. I think that once upon a time, when Spain was growing it was easy to land, buy a very cheap property and start a business - nothing had been done and it was very cheap, hot and sunny - the dream!

Its not like that now. Its caught up with the rest of Europe. But people come to Spain, have great holidays and think that it would be nice to live like that all the time. Theres disillusionment with the UK and for some reason people think its not like that in Spain - well, its worse LOL!! To live in Spain these days takes knowledge of the language, tenacity to cope with their rules and paperwork and a good financial back up, work is hard to come by and there are no state handouts unless you've actually paid into their system - even then its short term.

That said, if you plan carefully, dont burn any uk bridges, have a good income (without relying on working in Spain) and know that it wont be easy, then its a great place to live!! But I often say, dont move to Spain to get away from the UK and cos you want sunshine! Move there because its something you've looked into carefully from every angle

Jo xxx


----------



## thelastspud (Oct 24, 2011)

I moved here because the OH is from here (weather is the same at home)


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The main reason that we moved to the Canary Islands was the climate, almost never too hot, certainly never too cold. The added bonuses are it is far cheaper than England and there is far less crime.

Regrets, yes, I first arrived in 1962, why did I wait such a long time before living here!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Don't know if anyone would be interested but it might be good if people declared there classification.

There is a big difference between someone who integrates into Spanish life (i.e. no way back and earn their living and raise their kids in their new homeland) to someone who retires on a foreign pension and is financially independent.

There is also a difference between someone who lived in a deprived rundown city area and has moved to a coastal paradise and someone who has moved from an idyllic country life to an industrial spanish wasteland.

In my own case I thought I was moving to Spain. However my Spanish wife has decided despite being distant from her family she wants to live in England. Her quality of life in the UK is a massive step up from her life in the suburbs of Madrid. She likes the NHS, the climate, the openness of the countryside, real ale and eating fish & chips in Winchester.

But we still work. To be fair we have a flat in Asturias and visit Madrid, Seville and the Canaries for family frequently. Possibly the best of both worlds


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> Don't know if anyone would be interested but it might be good if people declared there classification.
> 
> There is a big difference between someone who integrates into Spanish life (i.e. no way back and earn their living and raise their kids in their new homeland) to someone who retires on a foreign pension and is financially independent.
> 
> ...


You have made a very valid point. We moved from a detached country cottage built in 1784 which was on the edge of the Norfolk/Suffolk border. Both myself and OH had lived for years in London, me in North London, she in West London. Now we own nothing. Now that is truly independent.
We vaguely thought of moving abroad to work when we were younger but I'm glad we stayed in the UK.
If I went back to the UK it would be to North Dorset, not far from you, Nigel.
But you'd need a lot of dosh to afford to buy or rent a nice house/cottage in Shaftesbury or Blandford.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I am retired. I no longer work nor need to.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> ......
> But you'd need a lot of dosh to afford to buy or rent a nice house/cottage in Shaftesbury or Blandford.


But Mary think of the real ale, morris men and crispy beer battered fish and chips. Ok skip the morris men


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> But Mary think of the real ale, morris men and crispy beer battered fish and chips. Ok skip the morris men


Yes..skip them. Whenever I see them putting on a show I try to think of the men I know, straight or gay, indulging in that. Can you imagine a gay morris man???
But I could imagine inviting you for a pint of Badger and a good old debate in my Great Aunt Alice's old pub, the Railway Tavern in Blandford.
You can probably get good bar food there now....beer-battered locally-netted cod.....
During the War, my Great Aunt had two big German Shepherds, presumably to help sort out rowdy customers, although she could do that without any help, human or canine. One night two American soldiers, presumably from the Camp, broke in and the dogs attacked and bit them. She had to go to court but left with her reputation unblemished and with her dogs.
Like all my Dorset relatives, she lived to a ripe old age.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> During the War, my Great Aunt had two big German Shepherds, presumably to help sort out rowdy customers, .......


I remember she sent me a letter :

IN RESPONSE TO THE REQUEST CONCERNING MY DOGS ... 

Please be advised I am sick and tired of receiving questions about my dogs who mauled six illegal immigrants, 

thirty nine gypsies from Dale Farm, two rappers, nine teenagers with pants hanging down past their backsides, 

eight customer service desk people speaking in broken English, twenty eight rioters with appeals pending ……

and four bankers

.
.
.
.
..



FOR THE LAST TIME ...... THE DOGS ARE NOT FOR SALE !!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Don't know if anyone would be interested but it might be good if people declared there classification.
> 
> There is a big difference between someone who integrates into Spanish life (i.e. no way back and earn their living and raise their kids in their new homeland) to someone who retires on a foreign pension and is financially independent.
> 
> ...


we came from a pretty comfortable life in the home counties - we owned a decent sized house with a good sized garden - I didn't work because my kids were so young but almost certainly would have returned to work when the youngest started school. OH had his business in the US.

here - we have had our ups & downs - the downs were when my OH tried to transfer his business here 

We sold up in the UK - so no easy way back (not that we want to) -our kids are in Spanish school & I work for myself - my income is entirely from Spain

our main income though is from the US again - just like it was when we lived in the UK 

we rent here, though are considering buying now - our house is a bit bigger than the one we owned in the UK - and of course there's the added bonus of the pool & no grass to cut - I hated mowing the lawn 

the size of the town we live in is similar to the one we lived in in the UK - it's cleaner though - and of course there's the fresh air & the beaches - & more opportunities to use them because of the generally warmer weather

I have the same regrets as Hepa - that we didn't come sooner

WHY we came is a good question..............we tried living in the US & I hated it - we'd always loved Jávea & the area & intended to one day retire here, so when I finally said I couldn't stand living in the US another minute we thought we'd give living here a try while the kids were young

we arrived 8 years ago this week


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

medgirl said:


> Hi all, was just wondering why do people move from their home countries?
> Why choose Spain?
> What do they want from their new life??
> 
> ...


Personally I stuck a pin in a map of Spain, because i'd only been to mainland Spain once before and hated it. First choice was Ugijar in Granada, didn't like it. Second choice was the Jalon Valley in Alicante.

Call it hedonistic, impulsive, naive, irresponsible if you like but I've been here 7 yrs.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

djfwells said:


> Personally I stuck a pin in a map of Spain, because i'd only been to mainland Spain once before and hated it. First choice was Ugijar in Granada, didn't like it. Second choice was the Jalon Valley in Alicante.
> 
> Call it hedonistic, impulsive, naive, irresponsible if you like but I've been here 7 yrs.


djfwells can you share with us what you didn't like at the first place and what you did like at the second? Would be interesting.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Nothing tangeable 'wrong' with the first place as such, just that whilst we were thinking about the first place, we visited the second and it just felt like 'Home'.

This was 7 yrs ago when I was 30 and to be honest made every mistake in the book, and then some, and would probably have done things much differently now...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes..skip them. Whenever I see them putting on a show I try to think of the men I know, straight or gay, indulging in that. Can you imagine a gay morris man???


Ahem. Some of my best friends dance morris or are married to morris dancers and I can assure you they can be extremely macho. You have to be able to drink seven or eight pints and still be able to clash sticks without killing anyone, and you have to be very fit, it´s not just about waving hankies in the air.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Ahem. Some of my best friends dance morris or are married to morris dancers and I can assure you they can be extremely macho. You have to be able to drink seven or eight pints and still be able to clash sticks without killing anyone, and you have to be very fit, it´s not just about waving hankies in the air.


I wasn't insinuating they're not macho...don't know why people have this thing about morris men. 
They just look wierd....like judges, the Royals in their robes, the Archbishop of Canterbury, me in my robes and fore and aft hat when I was Mayor....
OK, I get your point


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I wasn't insinuating they're not macho...don't know why people have this thing about morris men.
> They just look wierd....like judges, the Royals in their robes, the Archbishop of Canterbury, me in my robes and fore and aft hat when I was Mayor....
> OK, I get your point



I think they look ridiculous!! But then I think they think so too LOL. I grew up in a village in Sussex and morris dancers were plentiful and with the odd exception, I dont think any of them took it seriously - especially the outfits. Occasionally they'd do their moves in such a way as to enhance the stupidity of it all - Very tongue in cheek!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Ahem. Some of my best friends dance morris or are married to morris dancers and I can assure you they can be extremely macho. You have to be able to drink seven or eight pints and still be able to clash sticks without killing anyone, and you have to be very fit, it´s not just about waving hankies in the air.


Like Deely-Boppers and Flares, some traditions should be allowed to die a slow and painful death.


----------



## karenangell (Feb 6, 2011)

I couldnt agree more!!! In fact i have been to spain since i was 13 years old and am now the grand old age of 47 lol!! I just love the way of life out there and for my children i would like to think that i maybe am giving them the chance of a better way of life. My son is five and we are moving there next year 2012. I am proud to be british will always be as this is my country where i was born etc etc, but something is drawing me to go there and my OH and I know that we have to do it even just for a year just to see how we feel. We will rent for a while maybe two to three years then see how we feel. My OH has a business over in england that he will keep going so we will live off of his earnings and we own our house outright in england so we will rent that and rent in spain. Got to be done or we will never do it! We are not fluent in spanish but im sure we will try our best. NOTHING VENTURED NOTHING GAINED thats the spirit i think a lot more people shoud have.

karen angell

xxxx


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

karenangell said:


> I couldnt agree more!!! In fact i have been to spain since i was 13 years old and am now the grand old age of 47 lol!! I just love the way of life out there and for my children i would like to think that i maybe am giving them the chance of a better way of life. My son is five and we are moving there next year 2012. I am proud to be british will always be as this is my country where i was born etc etc, but something is drawing me to go there and my OH and I know that we have to do it even just for a year just to see how we feel. We will rent for a while maybe two to three years then see how we feel. My OH has a business over in england that he will keep going so we will live off of his earnings and we own our house outright in england so we will rent that and rent in spain. Got to be done or we will never do it! We are not fluent in spanish but im sure we will try our best. NOTHING VENTURED NOTHING GAINED thats the spirit i think a lot more people shoud have.
> 
> karen angell
> 
> xxxx


We are doing exactly the same as you , been here since March and it's gone so well and the time is flying ( we said a year but think it will be extended to 2) 
We came for a mini adventure and to escape the awful weather . We came from a town about the same size as Javea .. Well in the summer ! 
The only negative is missing family and friends but we are back in the UK for Christmas and will catch up with everyone . 
The thing I love most about Spain is there acceptance of children , my 3 year old is always being tickled or cuddled by someone.. They genuinely love kids. You don't get parents screaming abuse at there kids. It's safe to go out with the kids , we haven't needed a babysitter since we moved out here . And no traffic ( well not much any way) . Good luck with everything , what area are you moving to ?


----------



## karenangell (Feb 6, 2011)

bernice34 said:


> We are doing exactly the same as you , been here since March and it's gone so well and the time is flying ( we said a year but think it will be extended to 2)
> We came for a mini adventure and to escape the awful weather . We came from a town about the same size as Javea .. Well in the summer !
> The only negative is missing family and friends but we are back in the UK for Christmas and will catch up with everyone .
> The thing I love most about Spain is there acceptance of children , my 3 year old is always being tickled or cuddled by someone.. They genuinely love kids. You don't get parents screaming abuse at there kids. It's safe to go out with the kids , we haven't needed a babysitter since we moved out here . And no traffic ( well not much any way) . Good luck with everything , what area are you moving to ?


Hi there, We are going for nerja area or frigliana any of those areas really as been there before and we loved it. How do you find the schools? xx


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

karenangell said:


> Hi there, We are going for nerja area or frigliana any of those areas really as been there before and we loved it. How do you find the schools? xx


We picked an international school, as I didn't think my 9 year old would cope with Spanish school and I am very very pleased with it , he is "gifted" as they like to label him and we have been so impressed with the standard of education , my 3 year old goes to the nursery there and he runs in every morning and often doesn't want to leave. But do a lot of research and ask around. Talking to other mums in the area will give you an idea what the schools are like .


----------



## Heston (Jan 9, 2012)

...because i wanted to broaden my cultural experiences, learn a new language and was depressed by mind controlling BBC Media. Decided that if i lived somewhere i didn't know the language it would have less affect on me and i could go about my day without being influenced or subjected to propaganda - 

i have traveled a lot of USA and Europe, i lived and worked in South America for two years, and South East Asia for 18 months and each time i returned the depression hit me like a speeding London bus - 

i'm still (sort of) young at 35 - so this is good for me for now as the current chapter of my life - still so much to see and do.....

Great to see some members here from North Dorset - a place i will always consider home, but (off topic) patriotism is blind and foolish. being proud of an accident of birth is inherently stupid.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Heston said:


> ...
> 
> Great to see some members here from North Dorset - a place i will always consider home, but (off topic) patriotism is blind and foolish. being proud of an accident of birth is inherently stupid.



Patriotism and loving the place where you were born are two entirely separate things. 
I'm not so sure I'd call patriotism blind and foolish either. Although I'm certainly no jingoistic Union Jack waver, I'm British and frankly am thankful to have been born in the UK and not in North Korea or Somalia, to give but two examples (there are many more).
I think it's stupid to have a bias against your native country (unless it's North Korea or Somalia).
As far as I'm concerned, I'm European, British, Dorset-born and bred in that order.


----------



## Heston (Jan 9, 2012)

no offence intended - just trying to get a point across.... great order of nationality by the way...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Heston said:


> no offence intended - just trying to get a point across.... great order of nationality by the way...


I *never* take offence -unless I am unjustly accused of criminal acts or being a Tory!
Comes from decades in the murky world of local and national politics...
My skin rapidly thickened...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I *never* take offence -unless I am unjustly accused of criminal acts or being a Tory!
> Comes from decades in the murky world of local and national politics...
> My skin rapidly thickened...



LOL I thought you were a Tory Mary!!!!  :behindsofa:

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> LOL I thought you were a Tory Mary!!!!  :behindsofa:
> 
> Jo xxx


Nah, Jo. Just bloody-minded.
If I find too many people agreeing with me, I get argumentative with them!!
I don't really have a political affiliation. Ican't stand Ed Millipede, preferred his brother,but I'm not really sure what Labour stands for. I'm not into fighting old class war battles.
I'm with Mark Twain (I think 'twas he) who said: 'When the facts change, I change my opinions. What do you do?'
I think the individual is more important than the collective ('collective' is an abstraction, 'individual' is real...it's me and you) and I believe that fairness, security and community are more important than abstractions such as liberty, equality, fraternity.
Sometimes fairness involves a degree of inequality, you can't have freedom without security and community by which I mean your family, friends, neighbours etc. whatever their nationality being more important to you than people you know only as an abstraction - which is why I reject 'internationalism' as a fantasy.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

This is my first post here after lurking for a long time, and I'm making it because the question has hit a nerve.

I moved to Spain with my husband several years ago, because retiring to Spain had always been my husband's dream. As I had recently been made redundant, and was looking for something new, I just went along with it because, at the time, there was enough money for me to travel very often to the UK to see my kids and now my grandkids.
Those were the days, lol!

My husband is quite a few years older than me and I still work - mainly for US companies over the internet. I also take temp work in the UK whenever I manage to get back there. But it's not so easy making frequent trips nowadays, given our financial situation.

The reality is that as I get older, although I enjoy the lifestyle here, I would love to move back to the UK. I had a serious accident here last year and although the care I received in a spanish (NHS) hospital was very good, it brought home to me how much of an alien I still feel here in Spain.
Everyone but me had family visits all day long. I just had my husband visiting for an hour when he could get the time.
And although my Spanish language is ok, in the stress of the accident I completely lost it. It took me days to be able to have a decent conversation in spanish again!

And it made me realise that I don't want to grow old and frail away from 'home' in the UK and despite the UK's faults, I know the 'rules' of society there and that's some kind of comfort. 
And I want to be near my kids - not so they will look after me, just to have them nearby.

However, my husband has no plans to move back to the UK. We sold up completely to move to Spain and there's nothing to go back to. No savings, no property. Nada.
I do see his point!

So to the question Why???? I know why, but I'm struggling now with what next.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Solwriter said:


> This is my first post here after lurking for a long time, and I'm making it because the question has hit a nerve.
> 
> I moved to Spain with my husband several years ago, because retiring to Spain had always been my husband's dream. As I had recently been made redundant, and was looking for something new, I just went along with it because, at the time, there was enough money for me to travel very often to the UK to see my kids and now my grandkids.
> Those were the days, lol!
> ...


What an interesting post - welcome to the forum! You've raised issues that I think would be my thoughts on retiring to Spain and issues that dont get mentioned very often. Does your husband know how you feel??

Jo xxx


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

jojo said:


> What an interesting post - welcome to the forum! You've raised issues that I think would be my thoughts on retiring to Spain and issues that dont get mentioned very often. Does your husband know how you feel??
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo.

Yes, my husband knows how I feel. But apart from my feelings about remaining here, he has no reason to leave and many reasons to stay and I completely understand this.

Until I had my accident, I felt the same way. Whatever happened, we would cope. And after all, we had both put so much into living here (it would make a very long book  ).

I'm fine now by the way, but the experience and spending time in hospital tends to bring it home to you that you are not immortal, things can and do go wrong at the least expected times, and that having family near and being able to understand what is happening are very important at times like this.

Added to that, the financial uncertainty here worries me a lot more now than it did a while ago.
But only time will tell about that...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Solwriter said:


> Thanks Jo.
> 
> Yes, my husband knows how I feel. But apart from my feelings about remaining here, he has no reason to leave and many reasons to stay and I completely understand this.
> 
> ...



I'm not worried about money as if needs must we can downsize but I do worry a bit about health care. I'm very aware of the possible health issues I and my OH could face and although we're both registered on the Andalucian Health Service we have additional private cover...but I doubt if we could afford long-term private hospitalisation.
Our family have property nearby and intend to retire here -or they did, not sure if they still feel like that - and we have many friends but not the 'close' friends of many years' standing we left in the UK.
So yes, I do think about that.
But like you, we sold everything we owned in the UK apart from furniture and personal possessions. We rent here. I'm not sure what I'd do if OH enters the pearly gates before me but if I'm fit and active I'll want to stay here.
If I'm decrepit and gaga....well, my fate will be out of my hands.
For me, the best course is to be aware of what might happen but to concentrate on each day and the enjoyment I get from it. Sometimes I think we want to 'do' too much...we should just 'be', if you know what I mean.
It's our Western culture, isn't it, that puts being active before merely contemplating, just being still. I'm no hippy-dippy New Age type, far from it, but I think 'Carpe Diem' is a pretty good guide to life.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm not worried about money as if needs must we can downsize but I do worry a bit about health care. I'm very aware of the possible health issues I and my OH could face and although we're both registered on the Andalucian Health Service we have additional private cover...but I doubt if we could afford long-term private hospitalisation.
> Our family have property nearby and intend to retire here -or they did, not sure if they still feel like that - and we have many friends but not the 'close' friends of many years' standing we left in the UK.
> So yes, I do think about that.


Health care (and long term in particular) was the main thing I thought about before we moved here. But my husband is more of a 'what will be will be' type of person.
We are also both registered with the Andalucian health service (although mine is more complicated as I used to come and go to the UK a lot), but no private health care as nowadays we are on a very strict budget (so no chance of downsizing!).
I do think that often people do not give enough attention to health care when they are planning their move to Spain.

I have found the health care here excellent, by the way. No complaints!
But if I or my husband was long term ill, I'm not at all sure we would be able to cope.



mrypg9 said:


> For me, the best course is to be aware of what might happen but to concentrate on each day and the enjoyment I get from it. Sometimes I think we want to 'do' too much...we should just 'be', if you know what I mean.
> It's our Western culture, isn't it, that puts being active before merely contemplating, just being still. I'm no hippy-dippy New Age type, far from it, but I think 'Carpe Diem' is a pretty good guide to life.


You sound just like my husband. 

I'm a 'what should I be doing next' person and he's a 'just chill!' 
And yes, you are right.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Solwriter said:


> You sound just like my husband.
> 
> I'm a 'what should I be doing next' person and he's a 'just chill!'
> And yes, you are right.


I'm not that laid back!! Trouble with me is that I don't always practise what I preach.
We have a lot in common - I used to do a weekly commute from Prague to London. I continued when I moved here but after a year gave it up as the flight was almost twice as long as that from Prague and the trip to the airport, whether Gib or Malaga, was about five times as long.
The things I really enjoy - reading, listening to music,good conversation..don't cost much, although I prefer doing these things in pleasant surroundings. 
OH and I work as volunteers for a dog rehoming charity which takes up a fair bit of our time. We met loads of people of all nationalities through that and it made us -well, me - feel less like a retired old person, if you know what I mean. I also joined the Spanish political party nearest to the one I was active in in the UK but am beginning to doubt the wisdom of that choice as the former Alcalde of my Party managed to plunge the town into over 300, 000, 000 euros of debt....
Getting involved in these kinds of things gives you a wide circle of friends and acquaintances. We see a lot of our closest UK friends when they visit... we don't travel to the UK together as we have a much-loved dog who has never spent a day without one of us in the five years of his life.
I know this sounds the complete opposite of 'not doing' but it's the mindset you have that's important. I try to squeeze the most out of every moment.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

With news reports about poor hygiene and high infection rates, neglect of the elderly etc in British hospitals appearing almost daily, I think I would rather throw in my lot with the Andalucian healthcare system.

I guess it's the fear of being isolated, rather than the standard of care, that makes you guys feel you'd be better off growing old and infirm n the UK rather than in Spain?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> With news reports about poor hygiene and high infection rates, neglect of the elderly etc in British hospitals appearing almost daily, I think I would rather throw in my lot with the Andalucian healthcare system.
> 
> I guess it's the fear of being isolated, rather than the standard of care, that makes you guys feel you'd be better off growing old and infirm n the UK rather than in Spain?



I'm not afraid of growing old in Spain. I don't want to grow old _*anywhere*_, that's my problem.
As long as I am fit mentally and physically , I prefer to be in Spain. After that, I don't really care, to be honest. My fate will probably be taken out of my hands anyway if I get to that state.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm not afraid of growing old in Spain. I don't want to grow old _*anywhere*_, that's my problem.
> As long as I am fit mentally and physically , I prefer to be in Spain. After that, I don't really care, to be honest. My fate will probably be taken out of my hands anyway if I get to that state.


I agree! I dont want to grow old anywhere - I do worry that I will be frail, incapable of looking after myself, but still mentally alert. I think that would be difficult and frightening in a foreign country - altho possibly just as horrendous in the UK, altho at least you'd have your family around you on a regular basis????????

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I agree! I dont want to grow old anywhere - I do worry that I will be frail, incapable of looking after myself, but still mentally alert. I think that would be difficult and frightening in a foreign country - altho possibly just as horrendous in the UK, altho at least you'd have your family around you on a regular basis????????
> 
> Jo xxx


My son, who is quite a conventional person, wouldn't like the idea of his mother running around Spain perhaps doing very unconventional things due to mental fragility. He probably thinks he's had a lot to put up with already.....
I think I'd be taken away...


----------



## simply (Jan 6, 2012)

I work for myself online and can work anywhere with an internet connection.
Large house in the Burbs of a nice Town on the water. Pretty well off.
Currently in Canada. I've always been intrigued by several areas in Europe. (Spain, France, Italy and certain areas of Asia mostly. But not so much Italy anymore)
Canada is a very good Country to be born in. Schools, healthcare, opportunity, overall quality of life is excellent.
I plan to keep an address in Canada so I'll be able to go back if need be for long term health issues or other unforeseeable events.

Problems with Canada for me..
I find it very superficial here. Everyone is chasing goals set by TV. (certainly in Ontario anyways)
There is a lack of culture or history that makes life feel less, "special"?.
The several months of winter really drags on me. I seem more effected by it than other Canadians. Miserable weather half of every year of your life is not reasonable to me.
Yeah there's old age pension but as Self-employed the base is not enough to live on so I'm on my own as far a retirement goes anyways.
I haven't made use of free healthcare pretty much ever in my life which I'm lucky for, so that pro isn't really a consideration for me.

Reasons for Spain and other areas I've looked into..
Weather
I've always wanted to learn other languages.
Culture, history, giving that "specialness"
Adventure, I love traveling and seeing/experiencing how others live.
Spain is well located to explore many areas of Europe.
Not many people can work from anywhere. I almost feel a certain obligation to get out.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Solwriter said:


> This is my first post here after lurking for a long time, and I'm making it because the question has hit a nerve.
> 
> I moved to Spain with my husband several years ago, because retiring to Spain had always been my husband's dream. As I had recently been made redundant, and was looking for something new, I just went along with it because, at the time, there was enough money for me to travel very often to the UK to see my kids and now my grandkids.
> Those were the days, lol!
> ...


I agree with Jo, it's an interesting post! That's one of the things I like about the forum - one minute you're posting having a chuckle at some comment someone's posted, the next minute you're thinking about aging and dying in Spain.

My take on this is different 'cos I've been in Spain for so long and have a Spanish daughter and husband. However I absolutely understand what your saying about being ill or "disadvantaged" in a foreign country. It's scary, but for me it's just as scary in the UK. I don't know what the "rules" are there any more than I do here, and until I know old incapacitated people in each country I won't. My mother is doing very badly, so perhaps I'll find out what happens when social services come into the picture soon. I do tend to think that a nursing home in Spain must win hands down over one in the UK though. More light and sun, better food, more opportunity to open windows and let that stale smell out!!

I do think however, that I perhaps went trotting off round the world a bit too naively. It's only from the forum that I've realised health, tax, projections for the future, money issues and old age should all be taken into consideration. Luckily I never got ill, was paid just enough to keep going, and met a lot of lovely people!!


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

Solwriter said:


> I'm a 'what should I be doing next' person and he's a 'just chill!'
> And yes, you are right.


and you two sound just like my hubby and me  I'm like you, he's like your hubby.

I think about the health issue ALOT!! and not so sure that "when" we retire to Spain that it will be a permanent move. we're years from doing this but I come here to read what others are doing and learn even more about Spain. best of luck to you for the future!!


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

jojo said:


> I agree! I dont want to grow old anywhere - I do worry that I will be frail, incapable of looking after myself, but still mentally alert. I think that would be difficult and frightening in a foreign country - altho possibly just as horrendous in the UK, altho at least you'd have your family around you on a regular basis????????
> 
> Jo xxx


and perhaps even as frightening here in the U.S. My 88 year old mother is in a retirement complex in southern Florida. She now walks with a walker whether she needs it or not for fear of falling again. And she is plenty mentally alert, thank goodness! None of us kids are near her, we are all scattered. Watching this happening to her scares the bejeebers out of me! especially considering going all the way to Spain......


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I didn't read all all the posts on this subject. Everybody has an opinion and is entitled to it. Dont be under any illusion the main reason most move to Spain is because of the warm weather for most of the year. The quality of life is better, you wear shorts and tee shirts except in exceptional circumstances (or from mid Dec- mid March).

The vast majority of the people I know return to their home countries for extended holidays during the year. Naturally, you miss your family, the place in which you used to live, your home, garden etc. 

We have now moved into "Phase 2" of the move to Spain where the off-spring of early immigrants have grown up. Most of them are bi-lingual but speak English with the same accents as their parents. They are Spanish by birth but their parent's country in mind and spirit (except those who were born to ex-pats in Ireland, of course!!!!).


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

simply said:


> I work for myself online and can work anywhere with an internet connection.
> 
> 
> Problems with Canada for me..
> ...



Totally agree. Those and a few other reasons are why we abandoned the plan to move to Canada although I have close family there.
Wouldn't know about the 'goals set by tv' comment but the rest strikes a chord.
We bought a lovely old property in Almonte, about an hour's slowish drive from downtown Ottawa. Real cowboy country.
Everyone seemed to wear T shirts with ducks, flowers or moose-heads on them. The town was small - 4000 population. Everryone knew everyone and their business.
We stood out like sore thumbs in our black T shirts and well-cut jeans. OH wore make-up at all hours of the day and night...this probably labelled her as a 'loose woman'.
So we sold up. We went to Prague.
I went back a couple of years ago. The town had gone into steep decline - stores boarded up, loads of property for sale.
I think we had a lucky escape.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> OH and I work as volunteers for a dog rehoming charity which takes up a fair bit of our time.


We do the dog rescue thing too (as do most of the Brits we have met here). But my husband has taken this a bit too far - we have 9 dogs living (very contentedly...) in our smallish house at the moment! All strays we have taken in, fed and bathed and subjected to vaccinations etc... We get help from a couple of rescue charities in return for advertising and we need it! We spend more on our dogs than we do on ourselves.

But that's one of the reasons my husband never leaves Spain and like you, we could never travel together to the UK. No one would want to look after all our dogs and kennels would be much too costly.

It's also one of the reasons my husband would never relocate to the UK. No way could we ever find rented accomodation which would take our small tribe. 



mrypg9 said:


> We met loads of people of all nationalities through that and it made us -well, me - feel less like a retired old person, if you know what I mean. I also joined the Spanish political party nearest to the one I was active in in the UK but am beginning to doubt the wisdom of that choice as the former Alcalde of my Party managed to plunge the town into over 300, 000, 000 euros of debt....
> Getting involved in these kinds of things gives you a wide circle of friends and acquaintances. We see a lot of our closest UK friends when they visit... we don't travel to the UK together as we have a much-loved dog who has never spent a day without one of us in the five years of his life.
> I know this sounds the complete opposite of 'not doing' but it's the mindset you have that's important. I try to squeeze the most out of every moment.


When we first moved here, we made many expat friends as well as good friends in the local community. We had quite a rich social life, Spanish, English, American, French and Swedish. Most of the expat friends have moved back to the UK or US now, many without even saying hasta luego. But we were glad to have their company when we first moved here and before we had worked out how to speak Andaluz.  And despite my assertions that I wanted to immerse myself in local life when we first moved here, I think it would have been hard to set down roots without our expat friends and their help.

Local politics, I would love to get involved in, but there isn't that much interest in our locality.

Our present life revolves around our dogs (a 24/7 job) and my internet work.
Guess I need to get out more!


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I agree with Jo, it's an interesting post! That's one of the things I like about the forum - one minute you're posting having a chuckle at some comment someone's posted, the next minute you're thinking about aging and dying in Spain.


Whoops! 
Actually, I didn't mean to bring a downer to the conversation (and I know that's not what you meant but others may think so). 
I just feel that when life kicks you in the proverbial it makes you stop and think about all those things you've been ignoring to the best of your ability for a long time. 



Pesky Wesky said:


> My take on this is different 'cos I've been in Spain for so long and have a Spanish daughter and husband. However I absolutely understand what your saying about being ill or "disadvantaged" in a foreign country. It's scary, but for me it's just as scary in the UK. I don't know what the "rules" are there any more than I do here, and until I know old incapacitated people in each country I won't. My mother is doing very badly, so perhaps I'll find out what happens when social services come into the picture soon. I do tend to think that a nursing home in Spain must win hands down over one in the UK though. More light and sun, better food, more opportunity to open windows and let that stale smell out!!


Now that's something I hadn't thought about. 
And I do hope your Mother gets the help she needs.



Pesky Wesky said:


> I do think however, that I perhaps went trotting off round the world a bit too naively. It's only from the forum that I've realised health, tax, projections for the future, money issues and old age should all be taken into consideration. Luckily I never got ill, was paid just enough to keep going, and met a lot of lovely people!!


No. I don't think that people who go trotting around the world are naive. You only live once, so why not?
The vast majority manage well and I admire their sense of adventure. Just wish I had done that in my student gap year. I did the 'all work and no play' thing. Did me well career wise, but there was so much I missed!


----------



## ukmocha (Jan 5, 2012)

Some really great insight into the reasons people picked Spain as a place to lay their hat.
We moved to the UK after living in the US - 20 years for myself and my husband is American.

My Dad had passed away and I needed to be with my Mum. Actually we just sold up, packed up and left - just like that.

I loved being back in the UK but my other half had a terrible accident many years ago, which left him with nerve damage in his legs and back problems. The cold and damp weather in England almost crippled him!

So we chose Spain, primarily because of the weather and also because I did not ever want to be so far away from family ever again. It was extremely difficult being three thousand miles away when a parent is dying. It is a hop skip and a jump to England and I could probably get to my Mum's house quicker than some of my relatives still living in the UK.

We are self-sufficient in Spain, however I do worry that as our savings have dwindled that it will get a lot harder to stay here. We both work for ourselves online for several US and UK based firms. The money is more than enough for now.

I am entitled to pensions from both the US and the UK but getting to grips with all of the paperwork needed to keep those intact is daunting.

At the end of the day, I feel as if I have always had an affinity with Spain. I have always loved their culture and the people - who have been so friendly and open and welcoming. 

We have only been here eight months and are almost used to the Spanish way of getting things done. Our Spanish is still limited but it's getting better every day. I love languages and already speak French and know German, so learning Spanish is just a matter of putting my mind to it properly and being more committed.

In regards to assimilating, our friends here are half (European) and half (Spanish) with no Brits! lol Hard to figure that one with so many British people living on the Costa del Sol!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Solwriter said:


> No. I don't think that people who go trotting around the world are naive. You only live once, so why not?
> The vast majority manage well and I admire their sense of adventure. Just wish I had done that in my student gap year. I did the 'all work and no play' thing. Did me well career wise, but there was so much I missed!


Actually, by and large I agree. I certainly would think twice about going to Colombia now and travelling around South America, which is what I did. I *had* finished Uni though, and I think it's a better age for travelling than the gap year 18 year old.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Solwriter said:


> When we first moved here, we made many expat friends as well as good friends in the local community. We had quite a rich social life, Spanish, English, American, French and Swedish. Most of the expat friends have moved back to the UK or US now, many without even saying hasta luego. But we were glad to have their company when we first moved here and before we had worked out how to speak Andaluz.  And despite my assertions that I wanted to immerse myself in local life when we first moved here, I think it would have been hard to set down roots without our expat friends and their help.


I think that is so true for so many people...


----------



## anderso (Jan 5, 2012)

We haven't actually moved yet, but I can tell you why we are doing it:

I'm Danish and my wife British. We live in Copenhagen which is a nice place except for the weather. But it is the same place. Just been here too long - need a change of environment. Some adventure.

We are also doing it because we can. We are 37 and 41 and in good health. We have a girl toddler and are not planning on having more. It's manageable. We have a nice chunk of savings and are working together on a new online business that can be set up just as well from Valencia as from Copenhagen. I am actually convinced that the moving itself will inject energy into the product. Adventure fosters new energy and imagination.

Why Spain? We like the people, the climate, the prices on almost everything, the variety of the countryside, the food, the wine. And we like it because it's not Copenhagen. It's something else. 

Some extra bureaucracy will be a small price to pay, and Denmark and the UK is a short flight away if we need to go back for business or family.

I lived in Italy for a while and find Spanish mentality more open and modern - and more grounded. A bit more Northern, if you will. Feel quite at home there, so looking forward to also making it my home in April.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

anderso said:


> We haven't actually moved yet, but I can tell you why we are doing it:
> 
> I'm Danish and my wife British. We live in Copenhagen which is a nice place except for the weather. But it is the same place. Just been here too long - need a change of environment. Some adventure.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------

